#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Centara Chaan Talay Resort and Villas Trat

## armstrong

We just spent 2 nights here.  Centara Chaan Talay Resort & Villas Trat

It's a few KMs south of Trat on it's own little beach.

map here if it works...    https://maps.google.co.th/maps?q=Cen...885953&t=m&z=8


We left Saturday morning and after about a 5 hour drive we arrived.   The drive there is long, bumpy and boring.

Not in the best of moods when we got there but we were soon cheered up by the room and the resort.

Our villa was a detached 2 room sat right on the beach.   I think they called it a 'Beachfront Villa'.

inside




the toilet




the mini-bar - 160bht for a tub of pringles... they could fuck right off.   We soon decided that a small road trip to the nearest grandma store to stock up on essentials (beer and crisps).




the private jacuzzi,  not big enough to fit 1 heavily pregnant wife and her adnois of a husband so i got to sit by the side and chug my beer.




after checking out the room our thoughts immediately went to food.   so a small walk for me and a quickish waddle for the wife we reached the restaurant.




a nice traditional Thai lunch..




and then we spent the rest of the day sat on our balcony chilling. Wifey had a jacuzzi while the sun went down and everything was luverly. 





The next day was pretty much the same as yesterday minus the car journey.

Breakfast was free and a buffet,   I had some Coco pops and some toast.

Here is a picture of the toast...  :mid: 





and then we did a lot of sitting, sleeping and drinking on the beach.

 





occasionally i'd walk the deserted beach




or read a book





We ate lunch on the beach too.




and chilled a bit more before a late dinner.




It was a very relaxing break,  hardly anyone else around,   found out it was dog friendly while we were there so missed out on taking the dog unfortunately.


The trip home was longer (about 6 hours) but i think we stopped a lot more.

We got stopped by the police going into Chonburi,  they wanted to know why I was driving in the right hand lane... not having a Thai driving licence i was shitting myself but when the wife asked for a receipt and the reason for the fine to be written on it he let us go scot free.

----------


## Butterfly

how much per night and how was the food ? the food looks a bit miserable,

----------


## Dillinger

i get fud up of driving after 2 hours, balls to that. I bet a flight would have been cheaper.

Shame about the dog and what's an Adnois ?  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

> how much per night and how was the food ? the food looks a bit miserable,


The Thai food was nice,  the western fare was OK..

We got it as a gift so not sure on the $$$,   wife says 12k per night.

----------


## armstrong

> i get fud up of driving after 2 hours, balls to that. I bet a flight would have been cheaper.
> 
> Shame about the dog and what's an Adnois ?


yeah it was a bit too far to drive i think.

an adnois is the opposite of an adonis... cos i just made that up..  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> The Thai food was nice


Is that the wife's verdict armstrong or did you eat something other than chips, crisps and bread?  :Smile: 

The beach and jacuzzi looks relaxing. 

Can't stand those concrete bogs though.

----------


## Dillinger

> We got it as a gift so not sure on the $$$, wife says 12k per night.


1,740 baht a night. :Smile: 

http://www.centarahotelsresorts.com/centara/cct/

----------


## chassamui

Looks nice enough. Lovely and quiet too. Ignore Butters, he's just kealous because his boyfriend won't let him eat burgers and pizza.
12k sounds a bit steep?

PS Top tip with a nipper on the way. Haribo is not breakfast.

----------


## chassamui

Sorry Dill, must have missed that bit.

----------


## armstrong

> 1,740 baht a night.
> 
> Centara Chaan Talay Resort & Villas Trat


still more than i usually pay  :rofl:

----------


## armstrong

> Is that the wife's verdict armstrong or did you eat something other than chips, crisps and bread?


the wife's verdict  :St George:

----------


## MissTraveller

> Wifey had a jacuzzi while the sun went down and everything was luverly


Nice.. wow!
The beach looks quite quiet and lovely as well. What is the name of the beach? I've never been to Trat myself.

----------


## aging one

> The beach looks quite quiet and lovely as well. What is the name of the beach? I've never been to Trat myself.


Trat is a province, the same one Koh Chang is located in. I think you have been there.

----------


## MissTraveller

> I think you have been there


I think Trat is where I caught the ferry.. I didn't realize that they had nice beaches right there.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Trat is one of those places that benefits from tourists traveling onwards and not stopping long.

That said, like pretty much all of mainland Thailand, the best beaches aren't as naturally beautiful as the best island beaches.

As you'd expect, really.

----------


## chassamui

> That said, like pretty much all of mainland Thailand, the best beaches aren't as naturally beautiful as the best island beaches.  As you'd expect, really.


Why would you expect Island beaches to be more naturally beautiful? Especially as the country tends to exploit them more.

----------


## cyrille

In terms of the water, because they are further away from the rampant pollution that affects swathes of the mainland coast.

Hua Hin, Prachuab, Bang Saphan etc.

And lets not forget pattaya and rayong, and the all time horror show of them all bang sleazy saen.

Also because the sand tends to naturally be finer on the islands. I'm not certain why that is, but po's pics show more 'granular' sand than the 'squeaky' fine (or 'glass' as its called in thai) type you'll find on the best island beaches.

Finally, just being a bit more difficult to get to tends to keep the lower budget ..ahem...travelers away. (thinking particularly of bang saen there)

Do you disagree, chas?

Examples?

(please note i didn't say every island beach is pristine, nor that every mainland beach is horrible)

----------


## aging one

> I'm not certain why that is, but po's pics show more 'granular' sand than the 'squeaky' fine (or 'glass' as its called in thai) type you'll find on the best island beaches.


The best glass manufactured in Thailand has the sand  vacuumed up off of Koh Samet. Good point.

----------


## chassamui

> Do you disagree, chas?  Examples?


The beaches vary because of the make up of local geology and the different ocean currents that carry the tides. I have never been to Pattaya but from what I have seen and read, it seems to suffer from the same kind of selfish haphazard and corrupt overdevelopment and lack of proper infrastructure.
If anything, I would say the popular tourist Islands are even worse because they are running out of land to build on. The owners of beach properties frequently empty their human waste into the ocean via the beach, and pay someone to look the other way while they do it.
Tourists also have a habit of polluting resorts with rubbish plastic and broken glass. 
I see little difference between Islands and mainland beaches apart from the finite space and probably too many tourists on the islands.
As an afterthought, the Island mafia are probably worse too. A bit insular and parochial.

----------

